# 1953 Schwinn New World Lightweight



## rollfaster (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm a full on Balloon Bicycle person, but when this bike became available( for cheap) to me, just something about it really grabbed me. Paint came out very nice and got the fenders and correct bars from local friends. The OG rims cleaned up really nice, and I swapped out the little 16t driver for a 20t one I had in my parts stash. Did have to replace the bent kickstand with a nice one I had laying around.The only thing left to do is straighten the frame on the OG sliding clamp touring seat. For now I threw on a late 50's mattress Schwinn touring seat. Pretty pleased with it and it rides smooth as silk.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 31, 2017)

cool bike. I bet it weighs less than 50 lbs too!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 1, 2017)

Here's an updated pic. It is fairly light.


----------

